# Richard Strauss – Symphony n. 2



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? What are the best recordings?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Paying more attention to the slow movement (here an Andante), as is my habit more these days, it is hard to believe it is a work of a person barely 20 years old. The opening of the Andante could IMO be mistaken for Bruckner.


----------

